# Best options for streaming Dish Anywhere to outside tv?



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I have been trying to find the best wireless option for watching my dish programming (mainly sports) in my garage, back patio, etc. for a few months now. I have had some success, but nothing really acceptable to this point. I can mirror the screen from my s3 phone to my wdtv, but it slowly drains the battery even when the phone is plugged in (phone screen must be on all the time) . I have a samsung hdmi atapter that works so inconsistent I stopped using it. I can cast the screen from my nexus 7 to my sony blu ray player, but that means unhooking it from the bedroom tv every time i'm working in the garage/playing outside, and the screen on it also must stay on the entire time. Chromecasting (sp?) from my Windows laptop or desktop will produce the browser screen on the tv, but the player doesn't work (black screen on tv and no audio even though programming is playing in Chrome.) This is all very frustrating, as several other mobile apps (mlb at bat, watch espn, etc.) work with Chromecast perfectly from my nexus 7. Anyone else have any other ideas that have worked for them?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I will be interested in the replies, too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Got a portable computer with HDMI? I don't recommend Mac portables due to their forcing of HDCP but it should work if the TV is willing.

If your Nexus 7 is a 2013 model, you could hang a SlimPort/MyDP to HDMI adapter on it. These often feature micro USB ports so you can charge while using the adapter.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I believe my nexus is the older model. I was mistaken too, I can cast my s3 to my blu ray, not the nexus.....


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I totally forgot that my daughter's ipod touch4 with hdmi plug works fairly well, better than the other options I listed


----------

